# Tax-back for Non-Irish while leaving Ireland



## foxhill

Hi
I am non-Irish national(Non-EU), living n working, paying taxes,etc in Ireland since 2002. soon, I ll be leaving Ireland for good.

wondering will I get any tax back, I paid to tax-man in last 6 years? 

N.B. I never made any social welfare claim, not even rent claim or anything.

I heard usually staudent can claim while leaving country. not sure about my situtation, who is in country for almost 8 years!!

ahh.. Its sad sad situtation.....

Thanks in advance


----------



## WaterSprite

If you leave mid tax year, you should be able to get some sort of refund of tax paid for 2008.  You need to send in a letter with your P45 saying that you won't be earning any more in Ireland and they can process your refund.  You won't get anything back for past years.

Sprite


----------



## ClubMan

Claim _Form P50 _from www.revenue.ie ?


----------



## Graham_07

foxhill said:


> Hi
> 
> N.B. I never made any social welfare claim, not even rent claim or anything.


 
If you were entitled to a rent tax credit but did not claim it then you are still entitled to make a back claim for the last 4 years + current year. ( Revenue limit claims to 4 years) 

As others have said, if your taxes in the 6 years were otherwise in order then there is nothing to claim back, just the same as would be the case for anyone here.


----------



## alaskaonline

> If you were entitled to a rent tax credit but did not claim it then you are still entitled to make a back claim for the last 4 years + current year. ( Revenue limit claims to 4 years)


 
This is correct if you paid rent, you can claim the tax credit for such back - for the last four years. Similar applies to health insurance. If you paid health insurance here you are also entitled to tax back unless you have claimed these already. You can check on your P60 what your tax credits were and if it doesn't state rent or insurance than you know for sure, you'll get some money back. The forms are all on the revenue.ie site.


----------



## WaterSprite

I was (probably wrongly) assuming that OP didn't want to apply back for relief that s/he hadn't already applied for and was simply asking the question: "I've never benefited from the tax system, can I get a "refund" as a result?".  

In the other case, OP can also apply for tax back on prior medical expenses on the Med1 form - four years back also?  OP, note that for expenses before 2007, you have to pay the first €125 per annum yourself (single person)

Sprite


----------



## mass

A non-Irish citizen, I left Ireland end of July after earning approx 51K and paying 13K in tax during that period. I've heard some people say it's a case of just sending a letter to the tax office for a claim back, but is it like that? Is there not a process/form to follow? And as a typical single non-dependents employee.. any idea what I might be due back?


----------

